# looking for other crypt collectors in canada



## philipraposo1982 (Aug 25, 2014)

anyone else out there? would be willing to trade / sell some of your extras? I am looking to build my collection and I can't seem to find any new crypts around.


----------



## EdC (Sep 3, 2015)

Menagerie pet shop in Toronto tends to have more crypt variety than most. Their fish room guy, Harold, is pretty passionate about plants, so you may be able to talk to him about finding varieties you are looking for. I am sure you have been there, and spoken to him already, but he did mention that they will soon be dealing with a couple of big European suppliers that are just now willing to start shipping to North America. That might open up some more crypt possibilities.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Seems a lot of crypt collectors moved onto Buces lately. Sadly, don't see as much talk lately about crypts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Aug 25, 2014)

While buces are nice and different, I can't stop loving crypts. There is just so much variety with cryptocoryne that is hard to find with any other species of aquatic plant.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Agreed...crypts are gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

little late, but yes im on the west coast, i keep about 30 varieties, mostly from Malaysia


----------

